# 13a icard 5 years renewal



## softtouchph (Jun 24, 2016)

I submitted all documents to the Cebu immigration office, they forwarded them to Manila.

5 days later, I got a call on my cellphone from another cellphone from somebody saying he is from the immigration Manila and is doing a background check (?).

He said that my last arrival was 2010 via balikbayan, and now he want that I submit the passport of my wife who should have been together with me during arrival.
My wife does not have that old passport anymore, she got 2 month after a new passport, and again this year a new one.

So I cant provide a copy of that passport. Any idea what I can do?
I do not understand this "background check". All was fine when I got the 1 year prob., then the 5 years permanent etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I would think you should check directly with the Cebu Immigration Office where you turned in your paperwork. Is it possible there is some kind of a ruse or scam being played out?


fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you a US citizen and did you get a new passport? The old passport (yours) has the 13a Visa placed inside it. Is this what your asking because I don't understand why or what this has to do with your wifes passport.

When I went in recently at my 10 year mark I had a new passport but brought along my previous passport with the 13a Non-quota Visa placed inside it as proof I also submitted copies of both passports IAW with the documentation for renewal it has all the procedures and paperworks that are required for submission so if you've already submitted the documents? but it doesn't sound like they checked them out very well.

Do you have copies of your old Non-quota Visa 13a permanent resident and the date you arrived in Manila stamped in your passport copy, this is one of the requirements that have to be submitted.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Softtouchph, haven't heard much from you but another concern is ... did you file your initial paperwork through the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or did somebody else do that for you? Sounds like scam because many of your questions would line up with a fixer handling the paperwork or a travel agency with corrupt workers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't hear much from the original poster but if anyone is applying for a 13a Visa Non-Immigrant Through Marriage Probationary (from the Philippines), make sure to use either the Main Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI) in Manila or a PBI Satellite Office that's a class "A" here's a link for those on the many other Philippine Islands Annual Report and do this yourself, instructions are pretty simple, here's some short cuts to the form and checklists.
Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

If from the US contact the Philippine Consulate that works with your state, here's a map, forms are different stateside and there's no probationary issue to deal with.
Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

I'm from ND, USA and did mine through the mail system and several calls and a few emails later it took me about 2 months but it could be much faster if you went to the office. If performed in the Philippines you start out with a one year probationary and will need to get a clearance from the NBI but need to be here at a minimum 6 months before you can apply for the NBI clearance, you won't need to perform an NBI clearance if accomplished stateside or from your country.

Another PBI Satellite Office quick finder map. Directory of Transactions


----------

